# Radar Detector in Alabama



## andrewbiorn (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Lately the local boys in blue seem to be pulling all sorts of nasty tricks on the interstates and highways around Birmingham. For instance the other day on 459 there was a M3 pulled over by a red minivan with a soccer sticker on the back window and a "helping schools" tag. The cop was dressed in a green shirt with a big soccer ball on the back (he was at the M3's window).

So with all of this I've been thinking about getting a radar detector. Can anyone recommend one that works well with what the local cops are using in Alabama?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Radar detectors would work similar in any state, no special way or thing for AL...

However do a search on Radar Detector on this forum and you will find alot of information on Valentine 1 being the most popular choice for BMW drivers.


----------



## andrewbiorn (Feb 17, 2008)

Kzang said:


> Radar detectors would work similar in any state, no special way or thing for AL....


Thanks for that. it's been a while sense I've used one and I wasn't really sure what (if anything) had changed with the guns they're using.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## bscarlett (May 6, 2005)

+1 for the Valentine. I have it hardwired for both my E39 and E53. The only significant improvement from the law enforcement side is the use of Laser. This gives you 0 reaction time. I added a laser diffuser to the front of my plate. This reduces the effectiveness of laser from 1500 feet to around 800 feet and gives you the time you need to react. Loves the arrows on the Valentine and in areas like Canada, it emits very little leakage for the Spectre Radar Detector Dectector!


----------



## wolrah (Dec 28, 2007)

When shopping for a radar detector at this point in time, there are really only four models to consider:

1. Valentine One - The standard for years, will remain the only one with arrows until the patents run out, upgradable for a fee when new types of radar show up, possible to interface with CarPCs and the I-Bus.
2. Bel STi Driver - Expensive but literally invisible to RDDs like the Spectre, including the latest Spectre4. For those who live in Virginia or other areas where the detectors are illegal, this is the only choice.
3. Escort Passport 8500/9500/Bel RX65 - The 8500 and the RX65 are internally identical, so let price and styling be your deciding factors. Both have performance similar to that of the V1 for typically around $100 less, though they lack the upgradeability and directional arrows. The 9500 has slightly different internals, but the main difference is the addition of GPS for automatic muting of frequently encountered falses. If you drive the same route often and pass a lot of false zones, the extra hundred bucks will probably be worth it. All three of these models are also available in custom installed form and can interface with laser jammers.

I have a Passport 8500 X50 right now, and I'm debating between the V1 with a StealthOne or USB interface (depending on how I go with the rest of my car multimedia system) or the Passport 9500ci with laser jamming as my next upgrade.


----------



## firstclass (May 5, 2008)

yeah the passport is the **** trust me i been saved in every state wit the escort passport ...they sell them in best buy for like 600 bucks but its worth every penny of it cause the stress wit the points and fines trust me u will save money.....


----------



## RaDaRkInG (Dec 12, 2005)

Nothing beats a Valentine One.

http://guysoflidar.com/august-2007/radar-detector-test.html


----------



## Bigbadbull (May 21, 2008)

Here in BHam AL the state troopers have started using Lidar ( laser radar). The trick is they usally have a SUV ( either newer Exploeror or Darango ) in one of two ways :

Emergancy lane "acting" like it is broken down or tire change with the rear lift gate open and cop inside aimed out the back

or

Up on a bridge overpass that does not connect to the highway aimed out the side windows..

Radio up to the next ramp where 3-10 marked vics or new chargers are waiting to pull you over.


They are really big on Race days at Barber MS park races and T daga race days.

Look in the local papers for "BLITZ" weeks too where the State police have every availble trooper on the highways and biways... one is going on right now and usally are for about 1.5 to 2 weeks near major holidays.

The V-1 is your friend, have mine hard wired in. Binder's are good to now with the Lidar, but usally if you get zapped it's too late to do any thing. Best thing to do is to look for new trucks and SUV's out of place ( Underbridges, ontop not moving, etc).


----------



## Playdrive4me (Feb 24, 2008)

*Never* assume that RDD invisibility will save you in Virginia and D.C.

It has nothing to do with the technology, the tech works great and as designed, but the cops in those two states have some nasty tricks up their sleeves and run traps solely for the purpose of finding people with radar detectors.

For example they will remain barely visible on an overpass etc. and shoot radar at cars as they pass under, when they see a certain car's brakelights turn on they chase after it and confiscate the detector and give you a ticket right on the spot, regardless of what your speed was.

So always be vigilent when traveling through those states if your radar goes off don't hit the brakes whatever you do.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Just make sure detectors are legal in your state. In Virginia they're illegal and will fine you for it and confiscate it.


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

I didn't think there was much value to have a detector with laser guns.

Also, by the OP's post, it sounds like the Van tailed the driver and cocked his speed without a gun. :dunno:

I find driving the speed limit to be much less stressful than electronic gizmos, constantly watching for cops, etc.


----------



## XR4Tim328i (Jun 5, 2008)

sdbrandon said:


> I didn't think there was much value to have a detector with laser guns.
> 
> Also, by the OP's post, it sounds like the Van tailed the driver and cocked his speed without a gun. :dunno:
> 
> I find driving the speed limit to be much less stressful than electronic gizmos, constantly watching for cops, etc.


What a rational thought lol


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I went with the V1 for the directional arrows and 'bogey counter' and both are great - they help with identifying false alerts. Make sure you buy directly from Valentine1.com, all the other sites on the internet charge more and you don't get the 1yr warranty. But some people don't know you can do this.

I'd recommend Passport though, if you are also going to get laser, since if you go the custom install route you can also add laser protection. Then again, there is still no guarantee the laser stuff will save you, but might give you an edge.

Also, check out this site: http://www.radardetector.net/forums/local-regional-info/
You can check to see if the cops in your area are using Laser or Instant-On radar.


----------

